# Detailed description of an AR-15 Kaboom



## NavyShooter (18 Jan 2017)

Rifle appears to have had a round fired in it that was loaded using a Dillon 650 press that didn't have the pistol powder properly cleared out before they started loading rifle ammo.







Here's my explanation:

"I'm guessing that the left side intubulator was mi-aligned with the bindle-rotor, and the phase shift of the timing cycle-rotor presented an encapulating torsion spike which had the dual expressor of bifurcational deconstruction AND failure of the microspool. This is a classic example such as has been demonstrated in incidents involving 40 megawatt range plasma systems. The operator is blessed not to have been reduced to a ring-gap filler compound. The best way to avoid situations like this is to engage the microspool from the home office, and maintain remote access monitoring of the cycle-rotor. "


Of note, if you're going to step into the world of reloading ammo, please....learn what you're doing before you blow up your gun.

Also, no-one was injured or killed (or maimed) in this incident.

Wear your eye-pro, and don't put pistol powder in rifle rounds.
















NS


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jan 2017)

Soooo....is it broken?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2017)

This is KAOS. We don't "ka-frickin'-boom" here.


----------



## Lightguns (18 Jan 2017)

Well, he still has a front sight and butt stock he could sell........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2017)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Rifle appears to have had a round fired in it that was loaded using a Dillon 650 press that didn't have the pistol powder properly cleared out before they started loading rifle ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All kidding aside, good to hear no one got hurt....physically that is...


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jan 2017)

Include an allen key, and say it's an 'AR-ikea'.... "some assembly required"


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Jan 2017)

Completely different rifle now...

A friend of mine recently posted a photo of his upgraded AR, and was asking for help finding one last part.

That's been found now, and here's the rifle:






As a friend, I offered some sage advice on his rifle....some choice bits of the facebook conversation:



> Needs more angle grinder.





> Don't forget to torque your bindle-rotor properly then.





> Kind of like when adjusting the giggler shaft on a 6V53Tsilver If your giggler shaft is out of alignment with the muffler ring seal and muffler brg, the static pressure could ignite and cause catastrophic results.Thus pushing the exhaust rod through the upper giggle housing snapping all your giggler shafts and exploding the turbo.





> Sounds like you're close to losing your bindle-rotor retaining springlet. I suggest verifying your flapper gasket as well. Adding some high proof (80+) detensioning fluid via a rotary-goblet-actuator with some defenestered solid-state di-hydrogen-monoxide that's been properly filtered and purified will probably help





> A hacksaw (or the aforementioned angle grinder) could fix both of these issues. I'm not sure why Jay didn't go with a gas piston conversion while he was doing all of this. I mean, the obvious benefits to a gas piston system over the well known lack of reliability from the pre-Vietnam design of the direct impingement gas tube system should have made that a critical part of the upgrades he did.





> At the very least he should have added a reservoir for gas tube flushing fluid to ensure enhanced gas ring longevity and prevent overheating of the barrel nut bearing.





> Yes, but that doesn't help the potential bindle-rotor and twist-stator issues that result from maintaining the original direct impingement gas system. The trans-rotational toqure forces applied by the linear acceleration path through the colimar axis results in a twist stator that is nearly proportional to the muzzle contra-indexing. The bindle-rotor impacts the lock-time and non-axial magnetic internal shift through the compact-ergron zone of recoil management. The availability of ferrous casings can reduce both of these, but the reciprocating mass of gaseous actuation counteracts it, so the use of non-ferrous casings with non-direct impingement piston systems enable a reduction in the contra-indexing and improves thermal bindle-rotor management and lifespan issues that have been tracked effectively by the AMU in the USA. Adding a maxim-stype muzzle contra-indexing non-actuation report control sytem accentuates this management and bindle-rotor lifespan issue, but at this time the legislative requirements for these types of systems makes them contra-indicated in this portion of the hemisphere. I return again to the recommendation to use a simple angle-grinder to resolve it, and if the rear mating surfaces of the bindle-rotor can be ground down slightly as well, that offers the opportunity for increased contra-indexing length and stretching during energy release as retained by the bindle-rotor before exiting through the colimar axis. Does that all make sense now?





> Truly, the best explanation of the complex interaction of the torque and bindle-rotor indexing issues present in legacy small arms platforms that I've ever heard.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2017)

Needs more attachments.... [


----------



## Pusser (19 Jan 2017)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Soooo....is it broken?



Nothing a little GUN tape can't fix up.  That is what gun tape is for, is it not?


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jan 2017)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Nothing a little GUN tape can't fix up.  That is what gun tape is for, is it not?



...and Gorilla GlueTM!  ;D


----------



## Pusser (20 Jan 2017)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> ...and Gorilla GlueTM!  ;D



You need special approval for that.  It's not in the system.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jan 2017)

I had a kaboom, all my fault. I been reloading for over 10 years and was sure I could not make such a mistake. I used to keep a bag over my presses not in use, that habit fell to the wayside and due to a distraction, wrong powder into the wrong hopper. 26gr of Titegroup in a 5.56 cartridge was the result, thankfully I was using a Chinese Type 97 and it's all steel construction vented the resulting over pressure away from me. More damage to my ego and wallet than face.

Do not get complacent and don't think it won't happen to you, because it will........


----------

